# New Software L223 is now spooling for the DVR-942 - Release Notes



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L223 is going live this morning to all DVR-942s. Release Notes:

L223 is a minor maintenance release that improves audio and video (fixes a couple of things that can cause glitches), and improves timers (fix to ensure that timers will fire while data is being downloaded to the 942 from the satellite - guide data nightly and software updates).


----------



## RickB (Mar 3, 2005)

What about the 942 being upgradable to MPEG-4 when the programing comes out the endof the year? Is the 942 already obsolete?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 942 is not upgradable to mpeg4. This has been stated several times . Now whether Dish will swap out the 942 for a mpeg4 version remains to be seen.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The 942 is not upgradable to mpeg4. This has been stated several times . Now whether Dish will swap out the 942 for a mpeg4 version remains to be seen.


I went ahead and purchased a 942 even though it won't handle the MPeg4 because most of what I record is OTA. Since OTA will stay the same I figure I'm not really out that anything. I will however dump the 921 with any upgrade offers from dish to go to the Mpeg4 HD DVR when it is avaialble.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark is there any way I can tell if the latest update, you mentioned, was downloaded on my 942? I have L223MAED-N. Also, is the temorary lowering of off air digital signals is a bug. When it does I lose some of my locals. After a while they will all go back up to their normal strength. It's not just one station.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L223 is the latest version, dewey. Don't know what you mean by temporary lowering of off air digital signals. The 942 doesn't have anything to do with the signal strength of your locals - if their strengths are going up and down, I'd say there's issues at your local stations.


----------

